# The debut concert of the London Internation Orchestra of Academia



## terry.malka

The debut concert of the L.I.O.A takes place on Saturday 15th July 2006 at 7.30 pm. This large orchestra has taken over a year to create, with students of the Royal Acadamy we have managed to bring to life the dream and inspiration of one man, Stephen Mansfield. The concert takes place at St John the Evangelist, London SE19. Their debut performance will include Brahms, Bruch and Mahler, specially chosen by conductors Robert Tuohy and Dominic Grier. With a solo performance on the violin by Giovanni Guzzo. Also if you are musician with an ambition to play in a full sized orchestra you can enquire at our website.

For more information or to book tickets please visit http://www.lioa.org.uk/

Thank You​


----------

